# Learn interesting things about Cadillac, MI (Attention Snowmobilers)



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2012)

Here in my town we have two large lakes, Lake Cadillac (1440 acres) and Lake Mitchell (2400 acres.) Connecting the lakes is a canal that was originally used to float logs from one lake to the other during the lumber days, so that they could be loaded on the train (which still runs today.) The canal itself is approx. 3/10 of a mile long. 

Here are some pictures of the town and lakes, so you can get an idea. I live a few blocks off of Lake Cadillac, near the wetland preserve and within walking distance to the best beach and park in the area, Kenwood park. 

This is overlooking Lake Cadillac. Lake Mitchell is visible in the back right.







Downtown Park






Airplane view






Here is a view of the canal facing Lake Cadillac.






And a view facing Lake Mitchell.






This is one of the coves in Kenwood Park, which is the one we walk to in the summer. 






Okay, now that you all understand exactly why I put up with the winters here, lol, lets get back to the canal 

In the winter, the first thing that freezes is the canal, since it is shallower than the lakes. When the lakes freeze, the weight of the ice pushes the warmer water from the lakes up into the shallow waters of the canal, causing it to thaw back out, and it usually remains open water through the rest of the winter.

Lord knows how long ago, a group of (presumably) boys decided that it would be GREAT fun to shoot the canal on a snowmobile. Now, I am not talking about the canal when it is frozen, but rather after it thaws out. It is insanely dangerous, but definitely a cool thing to see. 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmofn9YPN_k[/video]

This one BARELY makes it!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IziKDDJX-T8[/video]

Another...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6cJmHbHtus[/video]

Keep in mind, the water is 20 foot deep and the air temp is usually in the mid 20's to mid teens when this takes place...

Anyway, I was taking my daughter to school this morning and we drive around the lake and along the canal to do so, and I thought maybe a few people would enjoy this


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw a video showing this same thing recently, I think on Tosh.O but the guy didn't give it enough gas and the snowmobile fell in! So are they starting on the ice on the one lake and gaining speed to get through the canal then ending by going onto the ice on the other side?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2012)

Exactly. And the ice is quite rotten towards the edges from the current and the warmer water. 

A few fall in each year - the local law enforcement frowns heavily on the practice, both because of the pollution to the lake and the man hours/money needed to fish the fools that don't make it out of the bottom of the canal, lol.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 6, 2012)

Plus why would you wanna risk a machine worth so much?


----------



## harris (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmmmm......I don't see any mention of Cadillac being KISS' adopted hometown and the story behind it, which is quite interesting as well!


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2012)

I know those lake. Used to camp when when I was a kid,many moons ago. I am originally from Muskegon Michigan . If you know Muskegon, you understand why I moved.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 6, 2012)

wellington said:


> I know those lake. Used to camp when when I was a kid,many moons ago. I am originally from Muskegon Michigan . If you know Muskegon, you understand why I moved.



Oh god, stay in Chicago!  ... I'm from Greenville. You guys do have that bitchin drive-in theater though, we used to stop for a movie on our way home from a day at the beach in Grand Haven sometimes.

I've seen people do that too!...there used to be some sort of competition in Canada? I vaugly remember from a long time ago. Definetly didnt know they did it in Cadillac though


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooh, good call Harris! You would know that one! I'll post that story as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I know those lake. Used to camp when when I was a kid,many moons ago. I am originally from Muskegon Michigan . If you know Muskegon, you understand why I moved.
> ...



I hear ya, but the drive in theater, gone long ago it was a great date place.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2012)

As Harris mentioned, Cadillac is also the honorary hometown of KISS.

In October of 1975, Cadillac High School in Cadillac, Michigan made Rock 'n' Roll history when KISS played at their homecoming. 






A KISS concert for $3.50?!?! HECK YES!!!!

Here are a couple of links with the full story...

http://www.northernexpress.com/michigan/article-1566-the-day-kiss-rocked-cadillac.html

http://www.neffzone.com/kiss/

And some video...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIN_pTWbElg[/video]


----------

